# 4 White Widow, 2 Mazar/Afghan, 1 Bubblegum - First grow with "good" seeds



## Kludge (Sep 8, 2008)

I bought these seeds from Marijuana-Seeds.nl so they are not name brand seeds but are knock offs or F2 seeds of the real thing. I'm really hoping these are some good versions of the strains. 

I'm vegging under a home built CFL fixture that has 21,000 lumen off 12 bulbs. It's a bit difficult to use but it really does get the lights right into the plants; nice and close.

So far I'm fairly happy with the seeds; not ecstatic but happy. The free seeds, the Mazar/Afghan, are pretty weak but they are growing so fuck it, I'll let 'em. I've got one of the white widows that has a purple phenotype; it's really cool, the bottoms of the leaves are purple.

Oh, and I only did 1 bubblegum because it was supposed to be a "Suck-and-See" with a DWC setup but I just couldn't bear to waste a good seed. 

This is just over 2 weeks into veg.






I'm using a mix of 2 parts Fox Farm Ocean Forrest, 1 part vermiculite, and 1 part perlite and I think I'm actually underfeeding them as they look like they have a little nutrient deficiency. I've just started feeding them 1/4 strength organic nutrients (Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Grow) and I think I'll bump it up to 1/2 next time. 

In a week they should be nicely rooted so I'll transplant them to 5 gallon containers using straight Fox Farm Ocean Forrest. I hope to make at least one of them a mother from each type but I know the odds are against me. Whatever the case as long as I get some female white widows I'll be happy.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 11, 2008)

Well they are growing like crazy so they will definitely be transplanted this weekend.

I've just started giving them nutes 1/4 strength and they seem to love it.

The White Widow that has the purple phenotype is amazing. It almost looks like a succulent it's so dense. It's lost a lot of its under leaf purple but it still has it on the trunk. I can tell it's not the normal reddish purple it's different; almost like a furry purple jacket. The plant is most definitely hirsute where most of my other plants are glabrous and only pubescent on the leaves closest to the buds where the THC bearing trichomes are and of course the buds themselves.


*Group shot*






*White Widow - Purple Phenotype *
_You can see why my home made light is good for a few plants at a time, I can adjust it so I have a lot of light on each plant._






*White Widow - Purple Phenotype, visible purple*
_Look at the stem, you can see the deep purple._


----------



## Kludge (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, they have out grown their plastic cup homes so have been transplanted into new homes for the next few weeks of veg. Basically long enough for me to find out if they are male or female by taking clones and 12/12'ing the clones.

Since this is my first crop of good seeds I plan on vegging them longer, like 1.5 months or even 2 months. I want them to be big bitches and I need to get enough clones off of them to make a new crop.


----------



## DavesNotHereMan (Sep 16, 2008)

bad ass r they all female? why r u growing so many kind but so few each


----------



## Kludge (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know how many are female at the moment. I split some 10 packs with a friend so thought I'd try to grow all of one of them and the 3 free seeds I got. One of those died and so did one of the white widows.

They are growing like crazy though, I should post a new picture, they are getting big, maybe one more month of veg and then to flower. I want to make sure they get a nice veg so I can cut off 4 clones from each plant.


----------



## mebesideme (Sep 17, 2008)

that sites seeds are pretty legit from what I hear. I have a friend growing the same stuff you are and some orange bud from them. His plants are looking about like yours, only all of his white widows have this pink/purple hue almost all over. Looking good!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, I'm actually pretty surprised at how well these seeds are growing. I was ready to start pinch training but the plants already have thicker stalks than my bag seeds did. I think these have MUCH better genetics than I gave them credit for. Of course the proof is in the smoke so we'll have to see come Christmas time.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 17, 2008)

Here they are now in thier new home with their new 400W MH light.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I can say these guys LOVE their new light. Screw floros! LOL 

Unfortunately I think I've already spotted two males. I've got two with tiny pre-flowers that look like balls. I'll wait and see of course.

What sucks is one is my only bubblegum I did in this run. The other is one of the mazar / afghan's so no big lose.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 19, 2008)

Looks great so far man keep us posted with pic updates! Good luck!

Tom


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

get those other ones out those cups and put them into bigger pots


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> get those other ones out those cups and put them into bigger pots


I will; when they are ready to be transplanted. And as soon as I can sex them the ones in the orange pots will go into 5 gallon pots so they can get some huge ass roots.

That's how I've read it should be done and has worked for 7 grows now. Plant in tiny pot first with very light soil or soil-less like Light Warrior. I use 1/2 Ocean Forest, 1/4 Perlite, 1/4 Vermiculite.

Then when they have become established in that medium you put them in a larger pot. I was going to just go straight to 5 gallon pots but I didn't have enough soil and that's a huge waste if you are just going to throw half of it away.

When they are sexed I will then move them to the 5 gallon pots and use those as smokable moms. By that I mean I always cut off the bottom 4 branches at least anyway so instead of just tossing those I use them as clones.

When those clones are moved to veg and become big enough I'll take their bottom 4 branches and use those as clones. Of course I won't need them all as I'll be taking more clones than I need at first. Since I've never cloned I figured I need to do a lot so I can learn and if I fail, learn from that.

Once I start using clones and know I have all females I will of course just go straight to 3 gallon containers. That seems to be the optimal size for my conditions.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

good thinking with the cloning because once you do it,it said to be easy


----------



## Kludge (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh, and transplanting them in larger and larger pots is supposed to allow the root system to fully utilize the soil in each pot before being able to move on to new soil. So this should give you a better, more evenly distributed root system.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah but u can shock your plant each time u want to transplant as little as possible


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 19, 2008)

oh man i didnt know we were allowed to post in here haha.

thats beat that one of the mazar/afghans are male and the bubblegum. thats more beat about the bubblegum though. im keepin my fingers crossed that the last mazar/afghan is female!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, I've got another 4 bubblegums going now, they are the ones in the solo cups.


----------



## StinkyJoeBar (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey Kludge, can you post more pics of how your babies are doing. =)


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 20, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Yeah, I've got another 4 bubblegums going now, they are the ones in the solo cups.


 
nice nice! hope for females! bubblegum is mmm mmm good. what ones are the mazar/afghan ones again?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 20, 2008)

Well, I definitely have two males, I'm going to give them 2 more days but it's pretty clear they are male.

The good news is I've got at least 3 female White Widows and the fourth looks like it's got a female pre-flower but it's too early to tell. Best of all the most healthy plant is one that's showing female.

I still can't sex the other Mazar / Afghan so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 20, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well, I definitely have two males, I'm going to give them 2 more days but it's pretty clear they are male.
> 
> The good news is I've got at least 3 female White Widows and the forth looks like it's got a female pre-flower but it's too early to tell. Best of all the most healthy plant is one that's showing female.
> 
> I still can't sex the other Mazar / Afghan so I'm hoping that's a good sign.


It's so exciting when they show their parts! Next best thing to harvest!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2008)

how long did it take to show sex for your ladies


----------



## Kludge (Sep 21, 2008)

It's only taken a month in veg for the White Widows to show. Quickest I've ever seen before but that's not saying much.


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 21, 2008)

Kludge said:


> It's only taken a month in veg for the White Widows to show. Quickest I've ever seen before but that's not saying much.


Wow only a month! That is fast! Is that for males AND females. I find the boys tend to show a little earlier than the girls.


----------



## Kludge (Sep 21, 2008)

ZeroTransFat said:


> Wow only a month! That is fast! Is that for males AND females. I find the boys tend to show a little earlier than the girls.


Yeah, I've noticed the same.

I upgraded their home, added more mylar so it's got it on all 4 walls.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2008)

nice roo m you you got there kludge.real ref. materia. i be posting .


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah 1 month in veg showing sex is quick.looks goodill be watching


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Sep 21, 2008)

Looking good kludge.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 21, 2008)

lookin great kludge! one up from the bottom right looks a lil droopy droop


----------



## Kludge (Sep 21, 2008)

Yeah, that's because it wants water. The Mazar / Afghan's are water whores. 

I did find more female parts on the last WW though so I've got all 4 White Widows female now, yay! But the other ones I thought were male are.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 21, 2008)

wow good stuff four fem white widow i wish mine go like that


----------



## Eharmony420 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you for validating my seed purchase. I just bought 10 northern lights from them and was wondering at the cheaper purchase. I kinda excited about the word afghan if thats the free seeds i get. A ong time ago i smoked some afghani and that still is a fond memory for me. Attitude afghani wi have to wait a few more paychecks. It's funny i finally vegginf my bagseed mid seeds properly and the are purple. I dont whre they came from but they were not bricked, just seedy. I gotta read more about purple phentypes. Cheers!


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 27, 2008)

lookin good man, more pics!!


----------



## Kludge (Sep 28, 2008)

Eharmony420 said:


> Thank you for validating my seed purchase. I just bought 10 northern lights from them and was wondering at the cheaper purchase. I kinda excited about the word afghan if thats the free seeds i get. A ong time ago i smoked some afghani and that still is a fond memory for me. Attitude afghani wi have to wait a few more paychecks. It's funny i finally vegginf my bagseed mid seeds properly and the are purple. I dont whre they came from but they were not bricked, just seedy. I gotta read more about purple phentypes. Cheers!


The free seeds for me were crap, all male or didn't germinate.

After watching those White Widows grow tree trunk stalks in just the second week of veg I can definitely say even generic genetics are better than bag seed from crappy weed (the kind I bought).

I'll have to wait till tomorrow to upload pics, left my camera at a friends house.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 29, 2008)

shit ive been wating two weeks and still no sign of sex on my white widow..


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 29, 2008)

the mazar/afghans sucked you say kludge? i hope mine dont turn out all male


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 2, 2008)

Grow looks good, i like your style. Keep up the fine work!


----------



## lacrossebh (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work mate!
I grow to white window now, and i going in my 5 weeks fron seeds!
Is gonna be nice to see yours project!!!!
Take care!


----------



## Kludge (Oct 7, 2008)

Well one of the females turned out to be a hermie so it's gone but the other three are doing great. One is about 6 inches taller than the others but I didn't want to fuck with it too much like I did with my bag seeds, don't want to slow its growth down any.

Anyway here's some pictures, as you can see the biggest plant is over 24 inches tall. The others are about 18 inches which is what I aim for but I think I'll start going for 24 inches from now on since I've got two 600's now. I can already tell the 24 incher is going to be a monster...













.


----------



## genfranco (Oct 8, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well one of the females turned out to be a hermie so it's gone but the other three are doing great. One is about 6 inches taller than the others but I didn't want to fuck with it too much like I did with my bag seeds, don't want to slow its growth down any.
> 
> Anyway here's some pictures, as you can see the biggest plant is over 24 inches tall. The others are about 18 inches which is what I aim for but I think I'll start going for 24 inches from now on since I've got two 600's now. I can already tell the 24 incher is going to be a monster...
> 
> ...



Are those buckets smaller than 5 gallons?

Nice plants by the way ...


----------



## Kludge (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, those are 3 gallon pots. I got about 40 of them for free so have been using those but might switch to 5 gallon pots with my next crop of Bubblegum. I don't have any mothers yet but those will go into 5 gallon pots too.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 8, 2008)

3 gaI. pIenty big , you can get aIot of bud out of those.ns. pIants KIudge. be some big resin makers.


----------



## LolipopCrop (Oct 10, 2008)

raiderman said:


> 3 gaI. pIenty big , you can get aIot of bud out of those.ns. pIants KIudge. be some big resin makers.


i agree, if u use about 200hps watts per plant then u may need 5 gals. u can even keep the mothers in 3gals. for a long long time. 
i buzzed thru your journals, they look good. u didn't rush it, and u did a great job! most people jump in and buy a bunch of expensive seeds and 1000 watt light, and spend the next three months of their life in the Plant Problems section..


----------



## lacrossebh (Oct 10, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Yeah, those are 3 gallon pots. I got about 40 of them for free so have been using those but might switch to 5 gallon pots with my next crop of Bubblegum. I don't have any mothers yet but those will go into 5 gallon pots too.


Hello mate here in europe where i live i just got pots with the size is centimetres and my pots is around 29 centimetres long!!!!

Is that ok???
Take care


----------



## Kludge (Oct 10, 2008)

It's not the diameter that matters it's the volume. 1 gallon = 3.8L


----------



## vandals145 (Oct 16, 2008)

Kludge said:


> Well one of the females turned out to be a hermie so it's gone but the other three are doing great. One is about 6 inches taller than the others but I didn't want to fuck with it too much like I did with my bag seeds, don't want to slow its growth down any.
> 
> Anyway here's some pictures, as you can see the biggest plant is over 24 inches tall. The others are about 18 inches which is what I aim for but I think I'll start going for 24 inches from now on since I've got two 600's now. I can already tell the 24 incher is going to be a monster...
> 
> ...


 Looking real good man, Just wanted to let you know i harvested my master Kush. its not much but its all i got for a CFL. Check it out, When our yours done?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107687-my-first-grow-ever-agarden.html


----------



## Kludge (Oct 29, 2008)

These are staring their 5th week of flower and are doing well but I'm learning I need to use MORE ferts with these. I've been gun shy with them but these clearly need more nitrogen when transitioning and more bloom ferts when deep into flower. This is only my 6th grow so not too bad for a newbie.

Here's a quick view of the ladies:






The main cola on this single cola plant, the biggest plant, is taller than whole plants I've grown before when growing in the closet.






They also have some beautifully dense trichome growth...






peace


----------



## genfranco (Oct 29, 2008)

looking good bro... keep on keepin on..


----------



## jointluver (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking great man, especially the cola.
+rep


----------



## ZeroTransFat (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow that is a FAT looking bud. +rep


----------



## BooleanCisco (Dec 22, 2008)

Over a month and a half and no update. I hope everything is ok. 

Looking(ed) good man!


----------



## Flo Grow (Dec 27, 2008)

Yeah, what happened? Hope you made out good with those plants.


----------



## raiderman (Dec 28, 2008)

yea wat happened,


----------



## Kludge (Jan 8, 2009)

Everything is cool, I just went more stealth, no more picture posting and what not. Plus I got tired of the commercial / kiddie chatter here. I'm still looking for a non-commercial grower, adults only site to talk to others but I've yet to find one.


----------



## thc1114 (Aug 9, 2009)

hey man is that mylar that you are using in your growing space.....ive never used it before and would it be a good investment? How old are those plants now they are looking good....im growing some seeds i got from some mids and if they turn out pretty good i think im gonna get some white widow to reward myself...haha


----------



## budgrowalot (Aug 20, 2009)

i have a white widow that i got from a clone and its been veg'in for 2 months its about 2 feet tall and i put it in 12/12 5 days ago with the rest of my orange diesel, hindu skunk, and purp kush...the w.w. seems to b a boy!!! the preflowers have no pistils!!!should i remove this plant, or do they take longer to show? the preflowers look like balled up mini-leaves


----------

